# What I've Learned...



## Banned (Feb 11, 2009)

Sometimes, we learn the strangest things about ourselves, accidentally.

Such as...

I've learned that I can't type laying down in bed.  I make way too many typos.

What have you learned about yourself, by sheer accidental discovery?


----------



## HBas (Feb 12, 2009)

I have learned that I pick my mood up hugely when I'm down by giving myslef small gifts like picking a flower and sticking it in my hair as I take a walk ... Picking up a rock and polish it and add it to a potplant at home or make a small neclace with it ... small litte things from the earth!

PS* I also struggle to type lying down :dimples:

Have a great day!


----------



## amastie (Feb 12, 2009)

Just comes to me now..
I easily forget the many, often important small things I learn (of course, thereby having to make the same mistakes over again <lol>)


----------



## ladylore (Feb 12, 2009)

What I have learned is how easy it is to make lattes and mochas at home.

Latte - quarter cup coffee, fill the rest with milk and pop it in the microwave for a few minutes.

Mocha - add a spoonful of instant hot chocolate to a cup of coffee.

I was amazed I didn't pick up on this sooner, it just dawned on my one day this past summer. :lightbulb:


----------



## white page (Feb 12, 2009)

This is a really nice thread Turtle , 
I learnt recently that I actually enjoy cooking and talking about food, must be the new efficient gas cooker and all those poutine conversations here 

incidently can one make poutine at home ?


----------



## Daniel (Feb 12, 2009)

white page said:


> incidently can one make poutine at home ?


 
 Yes, of course. It's just french fries, gravy, and cheese curds (which can be inauthentically substituted with mozallera or stringed mozzarela). I haven't made a 100% authentic dish of it yet, but I would prefer using the easy method of frozen home fries from the grocery store (as my store has a gourmet brand with olive oil and sea salt) along with cheese curds and a homeade red-wine brown gravy.

References (mentioned here):

Poutine Primer
Bonnie Stern: Homey poutine goes upscale - The Appetizer
Potato Champion Belgian Style Frites, French Fries and Poutine
Marion Kane - Blog -- Poutine pilgrimage yields war of the curds

But if you want something healthier, you can always make a smoothie with spinach


----------



## ladylore (Feb 12, 2009)

I'd rather do the poutine.


----------



## white page (Feb 12, 2009)

ladylore said:


> I'd rather do the poutine.




I'll get the goods from the store tomorrow on the way home cheese curds unavailable though here , gravy can be done , store has a UK shelf with dried gravy mix I think .  hummmmmm I'm so hungry now !


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 12, 2009)

I've made poutine with gruyere too WP - quite good.  That and home fries baked in the oven.  And, I prefer the gravy in a can than the powered stuff...just putting it out there...

Country fries: Spiced Country Fries Recipe Oven-Baked Country Fries Recipe | Taste of Home Recipes


----------



## NicNak (Feb 12, 2009)

I learned today that  I am a computer hardware idiot :fool:

Tried to hook up wireless.....:vent::hair:

Got everything hooked up and installed.  Then tried to connect and it wouldn't connect.

Then I made the most idiotic decision of all and tried to get windows to "diagnose" the problem.  Somehow the wireless connection I created vanished.  

So I calmly disconnected the wireless thingie, put it back into the box, placed it back into the store bag and tomorrow I shall return it.  

I won't probably attempt that again for another 6 months.  I was trying to figure it out for over an hour.  

But!  an excellent thing!  I remained calm through the entire thing and took it all in stride.  Neither the laptop or the modem are outside on the lawn.  :lol:


----------



## gooblax (Feb 12, 2009)

What I've learned is that the moon looks awesome when observed through a window on a partially cloudy night.



NicNak said:


> But!  an excellent thing!  I remained calm through the entire thing and took it all in stride.  Neither the laptop or the modem are outside on the lawn.  :lol:


 :support: Well done on remaining calm.  I've never bothered with wireless (have enough connection problems with wires let alone without)... but you should have seen my crazy set-up a couple of years ago.

I had the line going into a modem with a single port (also split to the fax machine and other telephone), then the modem to a router (multiport) and then to both computers. It sounds simple enough, but when I tried to draw it (to remember how it went in case we had to dismantle it), there were wires everywhere. :lol:


----------



## NicNak (Feb 12, 2009)

:teehee:  That's funny Gooblax.


I just thought of what Kenny Rogers said (way before your time, and mine too, my parents listened to this song :blush



> The Gambler - Kenny Rogers
> You got to know when to hold em, know when to fold em,
> Know when to walk away and know when to run.
> You never count your money when youre sittin at the table.
> Therell be time enough for countin when the dealins done.



So interms of the wireless, I folded :teehee:


----------



## Halo (Feb 12, 2009)

As for your question Turtle, I have learned recently that you are only given one body in this life and no matter how young or old you are it can all be gone faster than you know it so take care of the one that you have.


----------



## Into The Light (Feb 12, 2009)

i've learned that life is bitter-sweet, and that at times i find that difficult to accept.


----------



## Halo (Feb 12, 2009)

I have learned that it is possible to trust and believe that someone cares.


----------



## NicNak (Feb 12, 2009)

Halo said:


> I have learned that it is possible to trust and believe that someone cares.




That is a great thing Halo to learn.

There are still good people in this world.  Those are the ones I try to focus on.  Try to keep myself positive and not let negativity affect me.  

My friend gave me weird looks a few days ago, when a lady was having a difficult time getting her child out of a cart at Wallmart.  I held onto the cart, so she could just focus on holding her child.

Those things take 2 seconds to do, but it keeps people positive and reminds them, there is still good in others.


----------



## Halo (Feb 12, 2009)

The trust I have is only in one person, but it is a start and I do believe that there is good people in the world.


----------



## Into The Light (Feb 12, 2009)

your friend gave you a weird look? i'm sitting here with a weird look on my face wondering why she thought it was odd you were helping this person. :lol:

there _are_ good people in this world. lots of them.


----------



## Into The Light (Feb 12, 2009)

Halo said:


> The trust I have is only in one person, but it is a start and I do believe that there is good people in the world.



that is really fantastic halo. i am so glad for you that you have that trust, because it makes an enormous difference. :goodjob:


----------



## NicNak (Feb 12, 2009)

I agree Into The Light  100%


----------



## Into The Light (Feb 12, 2009)

i've learned that if i stay up really late and past my bedtime, my stomach starts to growl because i get hungry!


----------



## ladylore (Feb 12, 2009)

I have learned that I have kept the same 'interesting' sense of humour and a bit of a brattiness from childhood all the way to present day. My sister can attest to this.:bad:

:dance:


----------



## ladylore (Feb 12, 2009)

As she graciously reminded me at Christmas that when I was young I sat there colouring coasters. And as I was colouring away I yelled "MOM! - Tammy's colouring the coasters!":angel:


----------



## NicNak (Feb 12, 2009)

I learned very young to have a sense of humor too.  Not until a few years ago, did I realize how valuable of a lesson that was.

Even my family doctor says my sense of humor helped save me.


----------



## HBas (Feb 13, 2009)

Today I have learned that reading all these cool remarks makes me laugh out loud and feel much better!

LOL
HB


----------



## Into The Light (Feb 13, 2009)

i've learned that no matter how often i stay up far too late and feel terribly tired in the mornings, i never seem to learn my lesson and wil put myself through that again..... (ow my head hurts this morning)


----------



## Banned (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm (slowly) learning that a diet of Starbucks and Peanut M&Ms might not be the best way to eat as a regular, ongoing thing...


----------



## Banned (Feb 13, 2009)

I also learned just today that if you spill Ginger Ale all over your computer, it will still work but the keyboard will be very sticky.


----------



## Halo (Feb 13, 2009)

Turtle said:


> I'm (slowly) learning that a diet of Starbucks and Peanut M&Ms might not be the best way to eat as a regular, ongoing thing...



I see nothing wrong with it  All you need to add in is poutine and you have a balanced diet :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ladylore (Feb 13, 2009)

HBas said:


> Today I have learned that reading all these cool remarks makes me laugh out loud and feel much better!
> 
> LOL
> HB



Glad we could be of some assistance.  :adminpower:


----------



## white page (Feb 13, 2009)

I have learnt that I love poutine today !

:wow:    now in a sort of digestive heaven ,   made the french fries , heated up 
a pepper sauce I found today , added a sort of soft cheese in little lumps  on the hot french fries the 'pepper gravy' on top and a little greedy extra a fried egg, 

:hug: thanks for the recipes you guys , there's no stopping me now !:dance::dance:


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 13, 2009)

I just saw this WP..It made me smile.  I'm happy you've discovered Poutine.  But be very careful, it can be addictive.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 13, 2009)

So it was a 3 pepper sauce?   Please feel free to mention specifics


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 13, 2009)

You're hungry aren't you? :lol:


----------



## Daniel (Feb 13, 2009)

The gravy can make or break a poutine  

BTW, this seems to be about the right thickness for poutine:

 http://farm1.static.flickr.com/12/22045002_417a837584.jpg
 


> the gravy should be able to sit on the poutine while still flowing through it
> 
> The food of the gods. Very fat gods with heart trouble, mind, but GODS. | MetaFilter


----------



## Eye Stigmata (Feb 14, 2009)

Today...

Today I discovered...sadly...that my Blackberry is smarter than I am...

BUT - not for long... ha ha ha....hopfully


----------

